# [OFFICIAL] Playstation 4 taken apart by Sony Engineering official.



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2013)

Watch Gadget Lab | PlayStation 4: Unboxing the New Game Console | Wired Video | CNE

It's interestingly compact, and as I thought, 16 GDDR5 512MB high density chips for the memory system.


----------

